
Homeland Security Is Quietly Tying Antifa to Foreign Powers - aspenmayer
https://www.thenation.com/article/society/dhs-antifa-syria/
======
aspenmayer
> The intelligence report, titled “The Syrian Conflict and its Nexus to the
> U.S.-based Antifascist Movement[0],” mentions several Americans, including a
> left-wing podcast host who traveled to Syria to fight ISIS. The report
> includes a readout of these individuals’ personal information, including
> their Social Security numbers, home addresses, and social media accounts,
> much of the data generated by DHS’s Tactical Terrorism Response Teams. As
> the intelligence report states, “ANTIFA is being analyzed under the 2019 DHS
> Strategic Framework for Countering Terrorism (CT) and Targeted Violence.”

[0] [https://www.scribd.com/document/471292844/The-Syrian-
Conflic...](https://www.scribd.com/document/471292844/The-Syrian-Conflict-and-
Its-Nexus-to-U-S-based-Antifascist-Movements)

~~~
neatze
plot twist, analyst who wrote report is antifa member.

I wish this report was contrasted with qanon report.

------
neatze
I am possibly wrong and not stating this in absolute terms, but it seems to
me, most view this report as negative.

Unfortunately, not having multiple similar reports on different ideologies, it
is very hard or even impossible to conclude it is actually negative.

There is good chance there is similar report on every ideology, possible
organizations, that currently show any signs of possible violence on US
territory independent of politics, religion, or race.

~~~
bscphil
Suppose it's true that "there is similar report on every ideology, possible
organizations" then that's a major problem, not the opposite of a problem. Not
every organization that shows "any signs of possible violence" is tied to a
foreign power, and a consistent attempt to discover connections in cases where
they're likely absent suggests an incredibly high degree of paranoia among
American intelligence organizations, which might be even more dangerous than
them arbitrarily going after a single organization because of the political
interests of this administration.

~~~
neatze
Do you agree that people who acquired experience in urban warfare should be
investigated for potential threats to homeland with or without context of
current situation ?

~~~
bscphil
That's not the question at hand: the question is about "Tying Antifa to
Foreign Powers". Whether they're a potential threat to the security of the
state is a different question, which I don't particularly want to wade into.

Also, I haven't seen any particularly good evidence that Antifa as an
organization has "acquired experience in urban warfare", whatever that means.
I haven't seen videos of protestors exchanging fire with cops in the street.

~~~
neatze
Leaked report in article does not tying it either to large degree, it does
covers recent events and people, as far I comprehend.

------
rudolph9
> The DHS appears to define antifa broadly, to encompass various left-wing
> tendencies: “[A]ntifa is driven by a mixed range of far-left political
> ideologies, including anti-capitalism, communism, socialism, and anarchism.”
> In two cases, evidence of antifa affiliation was limited to photos taken in
> front of an antifa flag. As the intelligence report itself notes, “ANTIFA
> claims no official leadership,” raising questions about whether antifa even
> exists in any sort of operational capacity.

~~~
retox
If antifa isn't an organisation as they claim, then any organisation employing
the same tactics can be defined broadly to be antifa adjacent. If a group
claims not to be nazi, but its members are photographed with nazi flags, are
they a nazi organisation or not?

~~~
rudolph9
It’s not a group. It doesn’t have members. These protests have upward of
20,000 people marching on a single day. What does an antifa flag even look
like?

Furthermore, AG and POTUS are not calling Nazis terrorists, they are calling
people who march in protests and can be loosely tied to individuals who burn
garbage terrorists. They are using this as legal justification to violate the
privacy of American citizens.

